# [SOLVED] Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?



## randomuser2349

Just 2 days ago I realized that the wired connection will not let me connect to the internet at all. However, I have a wireless connection and it lets me connect to the internet. I don't like using the wireless connection unless necessary. I tried updating the drivers and troubleshooting, and it still won't connect. It still has that exclamation mark for the wired connection. 

Does anyone have a solution? I use a Windows 7 laptop.


----------



## Shekka

What's the make and model of your computer? If it is a custom built system what is the make and model of the motherboard?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

Install the driver for your wired* Network Adapter.* If you have a name brand computer (HP, Dell etc) go to the manufactures support/download drivers page and type in your service tag# or your make and model# and download the* Network Adapter/Ethernet *driver for your computer.


----------



## randomuser2349

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*



spunk.funk said:


> Install the driver for your wired* Network Adapter.* If you have a name brand computer (HP, Dell etc) go to the manufactures support/download drivers page and type in your service tag# or your make and model# and download the* Network Adapter/Ethernet *driver for your computer.


I did. The device manager says it's working properly and I also updated the driver. No success.


----------



## Shekka

Ok so the device manager doesn't have a exclamation mark? I will assume then that the exclamation mark you are referring to is from the network icon down by the time.?

Can you post a ipconfig /all

Start - CMD enter

Type: ipconfig /all

Please post results by right clicking the CMD prompt window and pick select all then press ctrl-c

Then paste in your reply here


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

Also check your cat5 ethernet cables.

Also is your WIFI enabled also when your Wired connection is enabled also? I had this issue once all they Windows is suppose to pick the dominate one then allow you to connect.


----------



## randomuser2349

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*



Shekka said:


> Ok so the device manager doesn't have a exclamation mark? I will assume then that the exclamation mark you are referring to is from the network icon down by the time.?
> 
> Can you post a ipconfig /all
> 
> Start - CMD enter
> 
> Type: ipconfig /all
> 
> Please post results by right clicking the CMD prompt window and pick select all then press ctrl-c
> 
> Then paste in your reply here


Do I have to have my wireless and wired connection on at the same time before I post the results?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

Just the wired for now since it is the problem child


----------



## randomuser2349

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*



Old Rich said:


> Just the wired for now since it is the problem child


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Windows7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-91-FE-8B-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-0F-6E-6A-43-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-4A-92-55-64-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38ad:2f5:9988:6b6b%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.107.107(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247990953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-75-4C-EC-3C-4A-92-55-64-73

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{91FE8B80-7C51-43D5-B3C8-400393F650F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {3264A251-C8EC-4E92-B562-3676C441AEA9}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{93F37F3F-055C-4C30-8491-C2E32440E046}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4D6FF2C5-9C3C-4A32-891B-CEAD2416EE8C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

Have you ran the MS fixit tool  to reset the tcp/ip on your computer yet?

If not please run it and see if that helps. 

Make sure you restart the computer after it is done.

Then do another ipconfig /all and repost please.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

You have a* Anchorfree HSS LAN Adapter* is this a USB adapter? Try removing this. 
Unplug the power plug to the Modem and the Router. Plug the power into just the Modem (unless you have a modem/router combo) When all the lights come up, plug in the power to the Router (unless combo of course) 
Now Go to Start/Search and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD *icon and *Run As Administrator*. In the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


----------



## randomuser2349

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*



Shekka said:


> Have you ran the MS fixit tool  to reset the tcp/ip on your computer yet?
> 
> If not please run it and see if that helps.
> 
> Make sure you restart the computer after it is done.
> 
> Then do another ipconfig /all and repost please.


After doing the MS Fixit Tool, it still didn't work. 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Windows7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-91-FE-8B-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-0F-6E-6A-43-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-4A-92-55-64-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38ad:2f5:9988:6b6b%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.107.107(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247990953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-75-4C-EC-3C-4A-92-55-64-73

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{91FE8B80-7C51-43D5-B3C8-400393F650F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {3264A251-C8EC-4E92-B562-3676C441AEA9}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{93F37F3F-055C-4C30-8491-C2E32440E046}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4D6FF2C5-9C3C-4A32-891B-CEAD2416EE8C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## randomuser2349

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*



spunk.funk said:


> You have a* Anchorfree HSS LAN Adapter* is this a USB adapter? Try removing this.
> Unplug the power plug to the Modem and the Router. Plug the power into just the Modem (unless you have a modem/router combo) When all the lights come up, plug in the power to the Router (unless combo of course)
> Now Go to Start/Search and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD *icon and *Run As Administrator*. In the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


It failed at the renew command. Also, I use an ethernet cable, not a USB cable.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 17 while it has its medi
a disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its me
dia disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38ad:2f5:9988:6b6b%11
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.107.107
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{91FE8B80-7C51-43D5-B3C8-400393F650F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {3264A251-C8EC-4E92-B562-3676C441AEA9}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{93F37F3F-055C-4C30-8491-C2E32440E046}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4D6FF2C5-9C3C-4A32-891B-CEAD2416EE8C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 17 while it has its medi
a disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its me
dia disconnected.


----------



## Shekka

Do you have hotspot shield installed on your system?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

If you have this software *Anchorfree's VPN (Virtual Private Network). Hotspot Shield *try uninstalling it


----------



## randomuser2349

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*

It worked! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Glox

Open a CMD prompt as admin.

Type *netsh winsock reset* and press enter

Then type* netsh int ip reset log.txt* and press enter

Reboot your computer


----------



## Shekka

Randomuser2349,

Glad you got it working!


----------



## OneFourOne

*Re: Wired connection does not work, but wireless does. Any solution available?*



Shekka said:


> Have you ran the MS fixit tool  to reset the tcp/ip on your computer yet?
> 
> If not please run it and see if that helps.
> 
> Make sure you restart the computer after it is done.
> 
> Then do another ipconfig /all and repost please.


I know this post is really old but I have literally just spent hours trying to fix my wired connection, I decided to try my wireless and it worked fine which led me to this post, that MS fixit tool worked a treat. Thank you so much


----------

